# Automator: Créer une planche contact



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu créer un service me permettant de créer une planche contact après une sélection de photos et cela ne marche pas le module ad-hoc... rencontre une erreur !!!

Une idée?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

Manque une action du type "Obtenir les éléments du Finder etc..."

La première ligne ne fait que définir le type de ton service, en quelle circonstances et par quelle application il sera accessible. Tes images ne sont pas sélectionnées, d'où l'erreur.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2010)

Et bien non toujours pareil

c'est le module planche contact qui bug....


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2010)

je me demande si cette " action " est une action de base de automator ou un module importé...  où sont rangés les modules importés, j'imagine qu'ils ne sont pas dans le même dossiers que ceux  fournis avec l'appli?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

C'est une action Apple,
/System/Library/Automator/New PDF Contact Sheet.action
mais elle me laisse effectivement dubitatif.

J'ai essayé un processus simple et j'obtiens toujours la même erreur :
_Lapplication MakePDF est introuvable sur cet ordinateur. (-2700)_



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------

Problème connu avec solution proposée :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2432637&tstart=0


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2010)

Ok... merci je vais prendre la version de Leopard pour la remplacer, j'ai encore le DVD


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

Apple bande de #@% !!!!  

Bientôt 12 mois qu'on se trimbale ce bug.

En fait, l'action date de Leopard et reposait sur une application MakePDF. Or, cette application a disparu de Snow Leopard mais l'action automator n'a pas été modifiée.

Y'a des coup de pied aux culs qui se perdent à Cupertino. 

Une solution :
http://www.bacon3d.com/products/ccs.html


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2010)

Ah Ok... ( moi et l'anglais :mouais: ) super merci bien...   ( je ne peux pas de donner plus de points dico, mais le coeur y est )

Il est vrai que là Apple n'as pas fait de gros efforts...  

@+ et encore merci


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ah Ok... ( moi et l'anglais :mouais: ) super merci bien...   ( je ne peux pas de donner plus de points dico, mais le coeur y est )
> 
> Il est vrai que là Apple n'as pas fait de gros efforts...
> 
> @+ et encore merci



bah le ptit piero il ne fesait pas beaucoup d'efforts aussi


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Août 2010)

pas d'effort sur-humain...


----------

